
Focus on self-driving vehicles distracts carmakers from brake technology - Nitishshah700
http://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2017/06/09/business/tech/focus-self-driving-vehicles-distracts-carmakers-lifesaving-brake-technology/
======
heisenbit
Automated breaking is relatively low tech but would have a significant impact
if adoption would be wider. It is worth now considering whether technology is
mature enough to mandate it. There are many lives at stake - that should be
the driving concern. But also from a financial perspective as I believe costs
of accidents will exceed costs of sensors and processing. Yes, maybe the
market will eventually force adoption via insurance premiums but as lives are
at stake a faster transition to a new level may be the right thing to do.

------
HellDunkel
In fact tech such as the automatic brake assist is beeing labled as
"self/autonomous driving" by car makers. so in the future there will be safer
cars that will correct driver mistakes. nonetheless it will take a long while
until we get to see cars without steering wheels in day-to-day traffic. plus
we need to ask ourself if we should rush down that path...

